# Does Windows 98 have the chkdsk command ??



## primetime212 (May 21, 2004)

just wondering..is it in Windows 98 and how do you use it..Is it like Windows XP, 200 chkdsk ?? any info is appreciated.


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

scandisk is the command in win98, you can run it from a dos prompt or double click my computer>right click drive>properties>tools tab>error checking button


----------



## jubalsams (Aug 25, 2004)

Open a command window and key in 

chkdsk /?

Best


----------

